# best gpu for 1440x900



## abuzar (Aug 15, 2013)

hello 

hello!
guyz iam having 25000rs i want to buy a gpu but iam confused which is best for me at my resolution i wanted to play upcoming games in high settings at least on constant 30fps so, please suggest me the best gpu for me.
thank you!

current rig:

processor - intel core i5 2500k

motherbaord - intel dh67bl

ram - 4gb

monitor- acer 19inch lcd monitor (1440x900)

psu - cooler master thunder 500watt

cabinet- i ball rider gaming cabinet

hardisk - 500gb

i want my gpu to last at- least 2.5 yrs @high settings


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 15, 2013)

Sell your current monitor. tis will fetch you another 4-5k, increasing your total budget to 28-30k. Then get Zotac GTX760 and Dell S2240L.


----------



## abuzar (Aug 15, 2013)

sorry! 
but  i will be staying with this monitor only as iam happy with the size


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 15, 2013)

You can easily get HD 7970 for your budget.


----------



## abuzar (Aug 15, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> You can easily get HD 7970 for your budget.



i think it will be an overkill isn"t it?


----------



## flyingcow (Aug 15, 2013)

abuzar said:


> i think it will be an overkill isn"t it?



I too think it will be an overkill...but so is your budget


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 15, 2013)

abuzar said:


> i think it will be an overkill isn"t it?



Yes it will be. Why do you don't want to upgrade the monitor when you can easily accommodate a FHD monitor and along with 760 in your budget?


----------



## abuzar (Aug 15, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Yes it will be. Why do you don't want to upgrade the monitor when you can easily accommodate a FHD monitor and along with 760 in your budget?



as i dont think i will see any better quality in gaming isn't it? 
plus many said i have a weak mobo,PSU so i think i can make sure i can power my new gpu without any problem.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 15, 2013)

abuzar said:


> as i dont think i will see any better quality in gaming isn't it?
> plus many said i have a weak mobo,PSU so i think i can make sure i can power my new gpu without any problem.



Motherboard is good if you don't overclock. You may also sell the spu and get a new one. See, you have  avery good budget and parts that can be easily sold. With the increased budget, you can easily get a FHD monitor, a better PSU and a very good graphic card.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Aug 15, 2013)

Get Sapphire hd 7950 Vapor-X at 24.5K from mdcomputers.in 

You'll easily get 30+ fps at highest settings at those res. You might've to overclock the card a little for future gpu hungry games.


----------



## abuzar (Aug 15, 2013)

ashis_lakra said:


> Get Sapphire hd 7950 Vapor-X at 24.5K from mdcomputers.in
> 
> You'll easily get 30+ fps at highest settings at those res. You might've to overclock the card a little for future gpu hungry games.



will my psu can support 7950hd and i can gtx 760 at 19499 rs at FK , then whicj one to buy?


----------



## Cilus (Aug 16, 2013)

Get GTX 760 from Zotac as it performs similar to 7950 Boost but available at far cheaper price. For PSU, I suggest you to get a new one like Corsair GS600 or Seasonic SS12II 620.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 16, 2013)

abuzar said:


> will my psu can support 7950hd and i can gtx 760 at 19499 rs at FK , then whicj one to buy?



gtx 760 without any thought. sell your current psu and get seasonic s12 ii 520.


----------



## avinandan012 (Aug 17, 2013)

get the 760 cheaper than 7950 pperforms similar

regarding overkill today's ultra rig is a SLI rig not single card.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Aug 17, 2013)

Yeah, get a better PSU coz my pc sips above 350W at full load and getting a 620W unit is safe.


----------



## abuzar (Aug 17, 2013)

ashis_lakra said:


> Yeah, get a better PSU coz my pc sips above 350W at full load and getting a 620W unit is safe.



what about 660? 

is it enough for my resolution? because recently i bought a new psu so i dont want to change that again


----------



## flyingcow (Aug 17, 2013)

abuzar said:


> what about 660?
> 
> is it enough for my resolution? because recently i bought a new psu so i dont want to change that again



The new one meaning *other* than your CM thunder 500? or is the new one CM thunder 500?
If you bought a new one, which one? and whats your new budget then??


----------



## abuzar (Aug 17, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> The new one meaning *other* than your CM thunder 500? or is the new one CM thunder 500?
> If you bought a new one, which one? and whats your new budget then??



no it means that the psu iam having that is cm thunder 500w i bought it 5month back.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm not sure how it'll perform, but it's better than what CM used to have in past years. Still you could give it a try without overclocking the card.


----------



## abuzar (Aug 17, 2013)

ashis_lakra said:


> I'm not sure how it'll perform, but it's better than what CM used to have in past years. Still you could give it a try without overclocking the card. I'll do some homework and let you know if your existing psu deems fit for such gpu.



so which one to go for gtx660 or add 8k more inc psu and go with 760


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 17, 2013)

if you will upgrade your monitor to full hd resolution later, gtx 760 is the way to go. Otherwise gtx 660 will suffice for your current resolution.


----------



## abuzar (Aug 19, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> if you will upgrade your monitor to full hd resolution later, gtx 760 is the way to go. Otherwise gtx 660 will suffice for your current resolution.



do primeabgb provides COD option?


----------



## Cilus (Aug 19, 2013)

Nopes. None of the pure Online hardware shops provide COD AFAIK. But they re very reliable.


----------



## avinandan012 (Aug 19, 2013)

abuzar said:


> do primeabgb provides COD option?


you can try their ebay shop but prices may differ.


----------

